# Wanted: DTG POD Fulfillment company for Wholesaler



## Vampirefreaks (Sep 19, 2014)

I am a wholesaler with my own designs in 2-7 color graphics which can be printed using discharge, plastisol or silk-screen and I don't want to use a retail service like Zazzle, Redbubble or similar. I currently print in small quantities to stock, but my competitors print on demand and have their printers ship for them at a cost of roughly $6.50 plus shipping for a 100% cotton t, soft but not as soft as American Apparel. We do tanks, hoodies and other formats, on sleeve, on backs and with collar printed labels as well. We ship labels for hem sew on as well. Anyone know of someone like that (I say hesitantly)...?


----------

